# My 2011 Carzy-Fun Halloween activities...



## Nobtis (May 13, 2003)

Nobtis said:


> Hey Guys!
> I don't know where to begin. I am a member of October Panic Attack which is a Halloween enthusiast activity group in the Philadelphia area. We've started in late September & we've been going strong every Friday, Saturday and Sunday into Halloween! We've watched horror movies on DVD & BluRay, We've seen "Dream House" (sucked), "The Thing" Prequel (was OK & actually was a pretty good prequel) and "Paranormal Activity 3" (which was very suspenseful & spooky!) We've gone to a bunch of haunts: in the PA, NJ, DE & MD areas this year. To name a few: We've been to Winding Brook Farm, Valley of Fear, Field of Screams, Altered Nightmares, Hotel of Horror, Bennett's Curse, Psycho Safari, Wicked Woods, Pennhurst Asylum, Creepy Woods Haunted Forest, Creamy Acres Night of Terror, Easton Haunts, Devil's Foley, Fright Factory, Terror Behind the Walls and others I can't think of at the moment. This weekend coming up, we are going to Lu Lu's House of Horror, The Freak & Fun House, The Waldorf Hotel, Nightmare Manor and hopefully some more! We're going to participate in a ritual "suicide" (not for real, of course), watch more movies and of course a kick-ass costume party on Halloween! Two weeks ago, we actually stayed over in MD & hit some haunts there and visited some sites where "The Blair Witch Project" was filmed. It's been yet an other amazing Halloween season thanks to
> http://www.octoberpanicattack.com
> Also, if you have about 4 minutes, please check out this video I shot in MD for nerdremix.com interviewing my friend & founder of October Panic Attack Dante Aleman... I think you'll all enjoy it!
> ...


----------

